# Blocking IE

## Daemonax

Does anyone know how you can block certain browsers? Much in the same way that M$ block people who don't use IE from some of their websites. This'd just be for my stupid little website that I'm mucking around on just for practice.

----------

## pmjdebruijn

Well, I'm no expert, you might want to take a look at this:

http://richardathome.no-ip.com/download/inc_css.txt

which is some php code you could use...

I'm not sure whether it's possible with Apache itself...

Regards,

Pascal de Bruijn

----------

## bachmein

check out apache.org its been awhile but i know that its one of the httpd.conf entries. It is probably given as an example in the online manual. 

If you can't find it I have it in a book and ill look it up if you still need it.

~(_8:>nate

----------

## kpack

http://www.devin.com/ieblock_howto.shtml

----------

## Tazok

What about Opera-Users who have their Browser-Identification set to Internet Explorer.

Doesn't that block them, too?

----------

## pmjdebruijn

Yeah probably, and there's probably nothing you can do about it...

But blocking certain browsers is childish...

Regards,

Pascal de Bruijn

----------

## codemaker

I'm against blocking any browser. If you block ppl using IE to access a website, you're not better than M$.

----------

## val

Why do you want to block them?  I just have a conditional comment which includes a link to a page with reasons to not use IE.  Sort of silly but a lot of people aren't aware of all the problems.

```
      <!--[if IE]><h1><A href="noie.html" target="_blank">Reasons To Not Use Internet Explorer</A></h1><![endif]-->

      <br>
```

That's how to do a conditonal comment.  It doesn't work with other browsers, they just see it as a comment.

----------

## Daemonax

Well there is just no point in IE user's looking at it, as I use bgcolor="grey" and IE display's that as green, and I use transparents png's on the background which IE can't display properly either. I probly won't bother blocking it, I've already changed 2 people over to firefox by showing them how IE renders my site incorrectly and IE doesn't...... yes yes I know some sites don't render quite right in firefox either but that's mostly due to the creator not complying with W3C standards...... I WANT COMPLIANCE!!!

----------

## val

I have png's on my site too.  I used a hack found here to make it work in IE.  Maybe if you find a hex number for your background it will work in ie?

----------

## Daemonax

Kpack thanks, your link was really helpful   :Smile: 

----------

## Daemonax

 *val wrote:*   

> I have png's on my site too.  I used a hack found here to make it work in IE.  Maybe if you find a hex number for your background it will work in ie?

 

I don't feel that it's my job to try and make my site work in IE when M$ have so much money and should be able to have abit of standards compliance.

----------

## val

 *Luineancaion wrote:*   

>  *val wrote:*   I have png's on my site too.  I used a hack found here to make it work in IE.  Maybe if you find a hex number for your background it will work in ie? 
> 
> I don't feel that it's my job to try and make my site work in IE when M$ have so much money and should be able to have abit of standards compliance.

 

You're absolutely right, but if you want people to see your site.....

The png patch takes about 30 seconds to do.

----------

## cryptodev

The only problem is that 90% of people browsing are using IE.  I wish people would learn, but they don't want to.  The worst is people who refuse to upgrade their FREE browser to a current version.

----------

## bachmein

A lot of other browsers like Konqueror default to calling themselves IE, so if your trying to block out "the bad guys" your also blocking some ligit users. Im no security professional, but aren't you DoSing your self at that point?

But your site; f the mainstream, via la revolution, and all that jazz.

----------

## beandog

Now all we need now is a javascript plugin to get mng files to show up.  :Smile: 

----------

## Daemonax

 *bachmein wrote:*   

> A lot of other browsers like Konqueror default to calling themselves IE, so if your trying to block out "the bad guys" your also blocking some ligit users. Im no security professional, but aren't you DoSing your self at that point?
> 
> But your site; f the mainstream, via la revolution, and all that jazz.

 

Why Why!!! Why would any browser, konqueror or opera want to dress up as IE? Not only does that add to the dis-illusion that IE is used by virtually anyone, it's just stupid to want to pretend to be an inferior product.

----------

## beandog

I think Konquer defaults to Mozilla/Gecko compatible ... not IE.  You can customize it though how much header information you want to send though in the preferences.

----------

## tuxlover

 *Luineancaion wrote:*   

> Why Why!!! Why would any browser, konqueror or opera want to dress up as IE? Not only does that add to the dis-illusion that IE is used by virtually anyone, it's just stupid to want to pretend to be an inferior product.

 

You're absolutely right, but... One good reason to do that is because some websites allow ONLY IE. Opera, which shows up as IE by default, simply wants to avoid problems with confused users.

I don't like it either, but I bet that there are a number of avid (opera-) users who don't know about that! And they'd be confused by a site blocking their browser.

----------

## Daemonax

 *tuxlover wrote:*   

>  *Luineancaion wrote:*   Why Why!!! Why would any browser, konqueror or opera want to dress up as IE? Not only does that add to the dis-illusion that IE is used by virtually anyone, it's just stupid to want to pretend to be an inferior product. 
> 
> You're absolutely right, but... One good reason to do that is because some websites allow ONLY IE. Opera, which shows up as IE by default, simply wants to avoid problems with confused users.
> 
> I don't like it either, but I bet that there are a number of avid (opera-) users who don't know about that! And they'd be confused by a site blocking their browser.

 

Shouldn't this type of behaviour be illegal? I thought that M$ were told basically to not force anyone to use IE, they can use it if they want but it isn't allowed to be forced.

----------

## EzInKy

 *tuxlover wrote:*   

>  *Luineancaion wrote:*   Why Why!!! Why would any browser, konqueror or opera want to dress up as IE? Not only does that add to the dis-illusion that IE is used by virtually anyone, it's just stupid to want to pretend to be an inferior product. 
> 
> You're absolutely right, but... One good reason to do that is because some websites allow ONLY IE. Opera, which shows up as IE by default, simply wants to avoid problems with confused users.
> 
> I don't like it either, but I bet that there are a number of avid (opera-) users who don't know about that! And they'd be confused by a site blocking their browser.

 

You're quite right about that. A once had a credit card whose site insisted that their secure system only worked with IE5, so I had Konq identify itself as IE to make payments.

----------

## Daemonax

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

>  *tuxlover wrote:*    *Luineancaion wrote:*   Why Why!!! Why would any browser, konqueror or opera want to dress up as IE? Not only does that add to the dis-illusion that IE is used by virtually anyone, it's just stupid to want to pretend to be an inferior product. 
> 
> You're absolutely right, but... One good reason to do that is because some websites allow ONLY IE. Opera, which shows up as IE by default, simply wants to avoid problems with confused users.
> 
> I don't like it either, but I bet that there are a number of avid (opera-) users who don't know about that! And they'd be confused by a site blocking their browser. 
> ...

 

Lets hope that with the recent publicity about IE and it's security faults will get rid of these type of sites, not saying that they should change it around an enforce use of anything but IE, seeing as I believe in freedom of the choice of software you use, but enforcing the use of a browser that is widely know to be insecure is just stupid. Though thinking about it, forcing people to use anything but IE could be alot safer for all those stupid users out there.

----------

## tuxlover

If you find a website that says it doesn't support a specific browser you use (but you know that it works!), write them an email. I've convinced several websites to change their policy this way!

----------

## DaveArb

 *Luineancaion wrote:*   

> Shouldn't this type of behaviour be illegal? I thought that M$ were told basically to not force anyone to use IE, they can use it if they want but it isn't allowed to be forced.

 

Not Microsoft who is doing the forcing, it is the owner of the web site. Their server, their rules, even if they are silly.  :Wink: 

Tuxlover makes the best suggestion IMHO. If I were in charge of a website (I am) that was IE only (they aren't), people requesting other support is what would get my attention.

Dave

----------

